# Hallo aus Ba-Wü



## Schwabenteich (22. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich seit längerem stiller Mitleser bin, werde ich mich jetzt endlich auch vorstellen: ich heisse Christine, komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und nenne einen Miniteich im Betonrohr samt Sumpfbeeten sowie ein Teichlein im halben Weinfass auf dem Balkon mein eigen. Mehr Platz gibt der Garten einfach nicht her. Zur Ergänzung verteilen sich im Haus noch ca. 700 Liter Wasser auf aktuell sechs Aquarien in denen Endlers Guppys, Korallenplatys, Sammler, Welse, Schneckenbuntbarsche, Regenbogenfische und diverse Garnelenarten zu finden sind. 

Den kleinen Teich im Garten haben wir vor ein paar Wochen umgestaltet. Letztes Jahr hatten wir noch einen Mörteleimer in der Betonröhre vergraben, den haben wir ausgebuddelt und die Röhre direkt mit einer Teichfolie ausgelegt. Auf die Holzeinfassung soll noch eine Holzabdeckung kommen, das schlechte Wetter der letzten Zeit hat da aber bisher einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Auch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Folie wirklich so weit über den Rand überlappen sollte. Im Teich sind schon: Gelbe Wasserschwertlilie, __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserstern, Wassernuss und Schachtelhalm (bei dem ich befürchte, dass er erfroren ist, weil sich kein einziger Austrieb zeigt) In der Mitte ist Platz für  eine __ Zwergseerose Nymphaea tetragona `Joanne Pring`. 

Jetzt freue ich mich darauf, den Teichpflanzen beim Wachsen zuzusehen und hoffe, dass das Teichlein in ein paaar Monaten nicht mehr ganz so kahl aussieht. In der Zwischenzeit werde ich weiter fleissig hier mitlesen und mir die eine oder andere Idee abschauen 

Viele Grüße

Christine


----------



## docmatze (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Hallo,

es muss ja nicht immer alles riesig sein, auch sowas kann Freude bereiten.
Ich finde auch diese kleinen Micro Aquarien super 

Viel Spass!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Connemara (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Ich finde auch, dass kleine "Wasserlösungen" sehr viel Gemütlichkeit ausstrahlen...mir gefällt es sehr gut und wenn es erst mal bewchsen ist, ist es bestimmt richtig schön! Bin auf Fotos gespannt!


----------



## Schwabenteich (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Gespannt bin ich auch - letztes Jahr war der ganze Tümpel so komplett mit Fadenalgen zugewuchert, dass ich der Dinger nicht mehr Herr geworden bin. Ich habe jetzt mal etwas Torf zugegeben in der Hoffnung, damit Ph und Kh algenmindernd zu senken.

Ansonsten mag ich den Platz vor allem im Sommer abends sehr, sehr gerne. Den Quellstein habe ich mir zum 40. Geburtstag schenken lassen  Inzwischen ist der Wasserlauf eine supter Vogelbad für die Amseln aus der Nachbarschaft.

Nano-Aquarien sind toll. Unser 30 l Pfützchen beberbergt die Endlers-Guppys meines Sohnes, die sich darin richtig wohl fühlen und auch gut vermehren.

Viele Grüße

Christine


----------



## Schwabenteich (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Mal ein Blick durch die (nicht geputzten) Scheiben in eines der Aquarien. Die Korallenplatys gehören meiner Tochter und haben ihr eigenes Becken.

Grüße

Christine


----------



## Schwabenteich (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Am Wochenende geht der Teichbau weiter: ich habe Ufermatte bestellt, die wir um den Teichrand herumfriemeln werden, damit die Teichfolie abgedeckt ist. Wenn alles liegt, möchte ich gerne Sagina subulata (Mastkraut) Samen ausstreuen und bin dann gespannt, ob daraus auch etwas wächst.


----------



## Schwabenteich (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Im Teich wächst zwar noch nichts, dafür aber am Teich umso schöner.


----------



## Schwabenteich (28. Apr. 2012)

*Umbau ist fertig, und es wurde ein...*

... Froschkönigteich  Ganz eindeutig. Die Idee mit der Ufermatte hat sich als richtig gut erwiesen und die Umsetzung ging dank tatkräftiger Hilfe, besser als erwartet. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich richtig glücklich. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Seerose im Teich (und natürlich der Froschkönig   )

Gruß

Christine


----------



## petra1802 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Hallo Miniteichbesitzer,

ich habe mir auch ein Weinfass bestellt und hoffe, dass es jetzt endlich bal geliefert wird, damit ich endlich loslegen kann. Hat mir jemand gute tipps auf was ich unbedingt aufpassen muss. habe gelesen, man soll auf den grund kies geben. hat das von euch auch jemand gemacht?


----------



## Schwabenteich (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hallo aus Ba-Wü*

Wow, wenn ich die Bilder vom letzten Jahr so anschaue... da hat sich gewaltig was verändert. Auch wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen wegen der kühlen Witterung erst langsam in die Gänge kommen, sieht der Teich doch schon richtig "teichig" aus  Die Kardinälchen und der Makropode sind heute auch eingezogen.

Einen Verlust gab es über den Winter auch zu beklagen: ausgerechnet n. tetragona hat den Winter nicht überstanden. Und das, obwohl der Teich garnicht durchfriert...


----------

